

Apple's New CarPlay Turns Cars Into iPhone Accessories  - writefiore
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/03/apples-new-carplay-system-will-turn-tens-of-millions-of-cars-into-iphone-accessories/

======
calciphus
More specifically, it turns cars into yet another piece of expensive vendor
lock in. Could they have developed an open standard for sharing touch screen
and display events? Yep. Will they instead lock it all away behind patents?

